# Trailer/Hay



## Buckaroo

So, I need to pick up 100 square bales with a trailer. Problem is that I don't know what type and how long of a trailer I need. Does anybody out there know how long of a trailer I need, in order to pick up 100 bales? Or.. What trailer can hold 100 bales? Thanks!


----------



## 8350HiTech

Depends on how long the bales are (obviously) but I get 98 on my 11' dually flatbed when stacked 5 layers high, two of those layers are on edge. In other words, a 12' trailer is plenty.


----------



## somedevildawg

Well obviously it depends on the size of the square bales, like women's er.....feet.....they are all different sizes.....but how far are you traveling? Here with my bales, I would consider a 25' deck over with two 7k # axles, but that's me and I like to be safe and I'm considering hauling a distance, not down the road....and my bales are 42" X 16 X 18 @ 65lb....so that's around 7k lbs of hay....mine are bundled and wouldn't need a whole lot of strapping, stacking by hand, results may vary greatly.....good luck, play it safe!


----------



## Teslan

A hay broker and hauler here put our 39x16x18 inch bales on a 16 foot car trailer for years and his dad before him with the same trailer. He would load about 100 on the trailer and 20 on his truck.


----------



## Orchard6

I can get 150 on this 20 ft deck over pretty easily, probably more if I wanted.


----------



## Buckaroo

Well, as for right now I don't know what the size of the bales are. There just small square bales that way around 60lbs. I'm going 7 hours away so of couse, I will need a trailer that could haul 100 bales with yes problem. I don't want to worry about them falling out or something. Do you think you could use a uhaul trailer that is 6ft by 12ft.


----------



## Teslan

Buckaroo said:


> Well, as for right now I don't know what the size of the bales are. There just small square bales that way around 60lbs. I'm going 7 hours away so of couse, I will need a trailer that could haul 100 bales with yes problem. I don't want to worry about them falling out or something. Do you think you could use a uhaul trailer that is 6ft by 12ft.


For 100 bales 6x12? No way. Unless you are doing two trips? If you strap them good and stack them good they won't fall out.


----------



## 8350HiTech

Buckaroo said:


> Well, as for right now I don't know what the size of the bales are. There just small square bales that way around 60lbs. I'm going 7 hours away so of couse, I will need a trailer that could haul 100 bales with yes problem. I don't want to worry about them falling out or something. Do you think you could use a uhaul trailer that is 6ft by 12ft.


Highly doubtful. When I said 12', I was thinking you'd need a full 8' wide, which surely an enclosed uhaul will not be.


----------



## Buckaroo

Oh okay. Yeah, I planned on doing one trip. So that means I need a trailer that is anywhere from 20 to 25ft long? Do y'all know of any places that you could rent trailers?


----------



## Dill

I've been stacking 190 on my 20ft deckover. Sold some to a guy last night who got 160 on a car hauler and his pickup bed. We stick 100 in a 16ft stock trailer regularly.

Now that I reread your whole question, I'd rent a Uhaul a truck not a trailer. That way there is no chance of the hay falling off.


----------



## deadmoose

How much is hay 7 hours away? How much locally?


----------



## RockmartGA

100 bales on a 16' equipment trailer / car hauler is reasonable. I would want a trailer with brakes as 5-6000 pounds of payload would push you in the right circumstances.

You don't say what you will be towing with. A Uhaul 6x12 utility trailer with a full size pickup would probably allow you to haul 100 bales by putting 20-25 bales on the pickup and the remainder on the trailer.

Seven hours is a long trip for just 100 bales. I would probably look for a local supply before I spent all day hauling.


----------



## Vol

Dill said:


> Now that I reread your whole question, I'd rent a Uhaul truck not a trailer. That way there is no chance of the hay falling off.


Or getting wet.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Buckaroo

Yeah y'all are right. I'm thinking of getting someone to just transport it for me, but instead of only 100 bales, maybe 300. That way I'm not paying more on the transportation than the hay. I just don't know anyone around OR that hauls hay for a reasonable price. Maybe you guy know? Thanks!
P.S? One small bale is running over here for $18-19! In the winter time $ $20. It's because of the drought were having.


----------



## Teslan

Buckaroo said:


> Yeah y'all are right. I'm thinking of getting someone to just transport it for me, but instead of only 100 bales, maybe 300. That way I'm not paying more on the transportation than the hay. I just don't know anyone around OR that hauls hay for a reasonable price. Maybe you guy know? Thanks!
> P.S? One small bale is running over here for $18-19! In the winter time $ $20. It's because of the drought were having.


Is a small bale to you a 3 string bale? That could really change how many was put on a trailer.


----------



## Buckaroo

Yeah. A three string bale.


----------



## Teslan

Buckaroo said:


> Yeah. A three string bale.


Those weigh a bit more then the 60 lbs you mentioned don't they? Like 90-120 lbs? Most everyone on this site thinks of small bales as the 14x18 or 16x18 inch bales. Except for you west coast folks.


----------



## RockmartGA

I looked up some information on the internet about 3-string bales as those are unheard of in my area. 15x22x44 is one set of dimensions I saw with weights ranging 100 -140 pounds per bale.

Some quick calculations and I think you would want a 8x25' deck over trailer such as a gooseneck with dual tandem axles to haul 100 bales of this size - especially since you were talking about a 7 hour trip (was that one way?).

300 bales? You're probably talking semi sized load.


----------



## Nitram

Teslan said:


> Is a small bale to you a 3 string bale? That could really change how many was put on a trailer.


And this folks is why we keep asking for location in your profile!


----------



## Teslan

Nitram said:


> And this folks is why we keep asking for location in your profile!


He has CA in his profile. Which was why I asked if a 3 string bale was what he thought of as a small bale. But I don't know if he had it there when he first asked the question. When he said $18 a bale that kinda tipped me off that he wasn't talking about a two string bale and that he might be on the west coast or Arizona.


----------



## Nitram

He may have... but still a good example why location matters. After your question first thing I looked at and thought 7 hrs with a to small trailer somebody gonna be pizzed!


----------



## Buckaroo

Ever since I've joined this sight I has CA in my location.... Yeah, the bales over here are three string bales, so those 60 lb bales have to be 2 stringed. He never mentioned anything about it. I'm just a newbie, so I'd not know a whole lot. Although, I do have horses and realized whats the good hay vs. the bad hay. I'm thinking of just getting it transported or just rent a long trailer.


----------

